# List of skills needed



## hiltopuk (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi and sorry if this question has been asked before.

Is there such a thing as a published list of a shortage of skills that the US Govt say are needed in the country?

I'm based in the UK and work in the media with a background in radio and tv and would like to know if I can tailor my skills to suit the requirements?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You conflate US immigration with that of other popular English-speaking destinations. Like most things American, it's pretty unique.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

hiltopuk said:


> Hi and sorry if this question has been asked before.
> 
> Is there such a thing as a published list of a shortage of skills that the US Govt say are needed in the country?
> 
> ...


No, there isn't. There is a visa category for those with specialized, highly-sought after skills, but those visas are employer-sponsored (think computer chip engineer working for Intel). The US doesn't otherwise keep a list of skills shortages - we typically don't have a shortage of any skill set. Working in media certainly wouldn't be one of them.


----------



## WhiteCross (Mar 30, 2010)

Pity. I've been wondering the same thing. I'm 18 and am not set on any career yet. I was wondering what would be my best bet of going to the us after I've qualified. The shortage list would be useful


----------



## GillianF (Mar 7, 2010)

hiltopuk said:


> Hi and sorry if this question has been asked before.
> 
> Is there such a thing as a published list of a shortage of skills that the US Govt say are needed in the country?
> 
> ...


Hi Phil - have you had a chance to look at the other postings here. There was one in March from another UK guy going out to the US for media work. I can't remember the exact details, but I think he had a media visa, is that something you've looked into. Here's some info Foreign Media, Press and Radio

I can't remember his name, but it may be worth having a quick look through the posts to see that thread as he may have some more specific info for you.

Cheers
Gillian


----------

